# Itty Bitty Victory



## Suckerpunched (Jan 27, 2011)

He came over to spend time with the kids and I didn't talk about "us" at all! Yay! I didn't initiate any conversation actually. Yay!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good job  Keep it up!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Good Job! I bet you he left the house thinking... really? What happened? What's she up to!


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Huzzah!!!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

excellent


----------

